# Die neue pcgames.de



## FlorianStangl (3. Juni 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Die neue pcgames.de* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Die neue pcgames.de


----------



## Elenos (3. Juni 2014)

Gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber sieht doch alles schon ganz schick aus.


----------



## SirDUDERICH (3. Juni 2014)

Ach du schreck... Alles neue ist immer erstmal schlecht  

Nein quark. Aber eben gewöhnungsbedürftig. Aber wir schaffen das !!! Weiter so!


----------



## RedDragon20 (3. Juni 2014)

Elenos schrieb:


> Gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber sieht doch alles schon ganz schick aus.



Man gewöhnt sich dran. Es haben sich ja auch alle an das vorherige Design gewöhnen können. Und das war fürchterlich.


----------



## BiJay (3. Juni 2014)

Die Startseite ruckelt beim Scrollen. Und der News-Ticker könnte länger sein, aber wurde das nicht schon bei der Beta-Seite öfter erwähnt?


----------



## Sheggo (3. Juni 2014)

hehe gleich mal abgeschmiert beim Start 
und dann immer über Startprobleme großer Spielelaunches lästern/meckern/schimpfen   

was mir gefällt: endlich funktioniert der Rechtsklick auf Links wieder "sofort". im alten Design musste ich die rechte Maustaste manchmal 3sek festhalten, bevor das Menü erschien...

EDIT: aber der automatische Zeilenumbruch nach Smileys ist irgendwie überflüssig...


----------



## radinger (3. Juni 2014)

Leider gibt es immer noch keine möglichkeit, sich auch ältere news anzusehen. Die aktuellen listen (classic + news ticker) reichen nicht einmal eine woche zurück, dann endet die liste einfach. Eine Umblättern-Funktion, ein Button "mehr News" oder irgendwas in der Art wäre super.
Ich habe diese problematik schon vor ein paar wochen im thread zur beta des relaunches angesprochen, da meinte Herr Stangl, dass das umgesetzt wird.


----------



## radinger (3. Juni 2014)

Sheggo schrieb:


> was mir gefällt: endlich funktioniert der Rechtsklick auf Links wieder "sofort". im alten Design musste ich die rechte Maustaste manchmal 3sek festhalten, bevor das Menü erschien...



stimmt, das war echt ärgerlich, ich habe mir in den letzten monaten extra strg+linksklick für einen neuen tab auf computec seiten angewöhnt


----------



## Matthias Dammes (3. Juni 2014)

radinger schrieb:


> Leider gibt es immer noch keine möglichkeit, sich auch ältere news anzusehen. Die aktuellen listen (classic + news ticker) reichen nicht einmal eine woche zurück, dann endet die liste einfach. Eine Umblättern-Funktion, ein Button "mehr News" oder irgendwas in der Art wäre super.
> Ich habe diese problematik schon vor ein paar wochen im thread zur beta des relaunches angesprochen, da meinte Herr Stangl, dass das umgesetzt wird.



An diesem Problem wird weiterhin gearbeitet.


----------



## radinger (3. Juni 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> An diesem Problem wird weiterhin gearbeitet.



ist das so schwer umzusetzen?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (3. Juni 2014)

radinger schrieb:


> ist das so schwer umzusetzen?



Ich bin kein Entwickler und kann nur weitergeben, wie der aktuelle Stand ist.

Edit: Hier gibt es das Archiv: http://www.pcgames.de/Artikel-Archiv/News/
Ein entsprechender Link wird noch in den verschiedenen News Listen hinzugefügt.


----------



## diethelm (3. Juni 2014)

Hui, muss mich umgewöhnen


----------



## SergeantSchmidt (3. Juni 2014)

Danke für das neue Design


----------



## dangee (3. Juni 2014)

ist mir weiterhin (wie während der Beta schon erwähnt) zu groß und zu scrolllastig. Bei diesem Artikel kann man zB gerade mal den Lead-Text lesen - dann muss gescrollt werden. Anstelle dessen habe ich ein riesiges Bild welches null Aussagekraft hat und nicht zur Nachricht selbst beiträgt. Schade.
Auch ist der classic Bereich weiterhin mit zu großer Schriftart ausgestattet, sodass die Übersicht flöten geht. Für 5 Wörter braucht es nicht 10cm Bildschirmbreite (Lineal war halt gerade zur Hand^^)... Für Tablets vllt schön - für den Desktop eher nicht so. Ab sofort PCG also nur noch mit Retina Mac ansteuern? oO

Die Stilrichtung ist klar und gefällt tendenziell - meines Erachtens seit ihr aber etwas über's Ziel hinausgeschossen 

Aber vielen Dank für die Arbeit und die Mühen, die weiß ich wirklich zu schätzen!


----------



## Bonkic (3. Juni 2014)

das design gefällt mir ebenfalls gut, wie schon zu beta-zeiten gesagt.


----------



## FOXhoundX6 (3. Juni 2014)

Ich habe das Design in der Beta schon getestet und es hat mir super gefallen.
Klar kann man dies und das noch verbessern, aber mir gefällts.


----------



## BiJay (3. Juni 2014)

engl schrieb:


> Teste mal folgendes:
> Lade die Startseite neu und scrolle bis ganz nach unten. Nun scrolle wieder ganz hoch.
> Wie fühlt sich das scrollen nach dieser Prozedur an? Ist es flüssiger?
> Das ist natürlich kein Workaround für dich sondern dient ganz einfach der Fehleranalyse


Ändert sich nichts nach STRG+F5 und wildem Scrollen von oben nach unten und zurück.

/edit: Ist auch nur beim Firefox so, bei Chrome habe ich keine Probleme. Vielleicht sollte ich mal langsam umsteigen.


----------



## Oelf (3. Juni 2014)

Für Auflösungen von 1920x1080 optimiert ?????

wohl erher für 4k was ich hier neuerdings scollen muss geht auf keine kuhhaut.
weinger informationen /bildschirminhalt und die seite wäre komplett weiß.
bei der schriftgröße komm ich mir vor wie im seniorenheim.


----------



## Enisra (3. Juni 2014)

ich weiß ja nicht, aber ich find den Podcast nirgends, außer ich suche nach Podcasts nur das kann es ja nicht unbedingt sein das man da nur so drauf kommt


----------



## Kaisan (3. Juni 2014)

Was ich auch noch zu bemängeln habe: Wenn ich aus dem Forum zurück auf die Startseite möchte, lässt sich nicht auf dem kompletten PC Games-Button klicken, um zurück zu kommen - nur ein kleiner Teil links ist "klickbar". Dementsprechend würde ich es super finden, wenn das komplette PC Games-Logo als Button fungieren würde.


----------



## aliman91 (3. Juni 2014)

Ich finde das neue Design gut! Nur wie schon erwähnt wurde: um den Artikel lesen zu können muss man immer erst scrallen... 

Sonst aber lobe ich das Engagement! Die alte Seite war wirklich viel zu überladen!!


----------



## Matthias Dammes (3. Juni 2014)

Kaisan schrieb:


> Was ich auch noch zu bemängeln habe: Wenn ich aus dem Forum zurück auf die Startseite möchte, lässt sich nicht auf dem kompletten PC Games-Button klicken, um zurück zu kommen - nur ein kleiner Teil links ist "klickbar". Dementsprechend würde ich es super finden, wenn das komplette PC Games-Logo als Button fungieren würde.



Diesen Bug habe ich bereits an die Entwickler gemeldet.


----------



## radinger (3. Juni 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Ich bin kein Entwickler und kann nur weitergeben, wie der aktuelle Stand ist.
> 
> Edit: Hier gibt es das Archiv: News-Archiv von PC Games Online
> Ein entsprechender Link wird noch in den verschiedenen News Listen hinzugefügt.



Danke, das ist brauchbar.



Enisra schrieb:


> ich weiß ja nicht, aber ich find den Podcast nirgends, außer ich suche nach Podcasts nur das kann es ja nicht unbedingt sein das man da nur so drauf kommt



+1


----------



## HMCpretender (3. Juni 2014)

Die neue Seite besteht in wesentlichen aus leerer, weißer Fläche und ein paar lieblos hingeklatschen Bildern, die völlig ohne trennende Strukturelemente untereinander gereiht wurden.  Den einzig optischen kontrast bildet der sehr blaßblaue News-Ticker, der ebenfalls vor allem aus leerer Fläche besteht, bevor er plötzlich aufhört, einem weißen Nichts weicht und dann zwei Bildschirme weiter unten Fortgesetzt wird, nachdem sich zuvor noch eine Riesengrafik in den weg geschroben hat, die euer Webmaster scheinbar nicht auf Spaltenbreite trimmen  konnte.
Die einfarbig blaue Kopfzeile ist die Hässlichkeit schlechthin, mit ihrem ebenfalls blauen Suchfeld einfach mal irgendwo mitenrein geklatscht in keinem optischem Bezug zu irgendwas, nichtmal zu der komischen Miniwerbung für die aktuelle Ausgabe, die genauso verloren wirkt. Zum Glück verschwindet diese Peinlichkeit, wenn man runter scrollt, und scrollen muss man hier leider sehr viel um irgendwo hin zu gelangen - ansonsten sehe ich gerade mal den ersten Artikel auf dem Bildschirm. Wenn man den Anklickt, und weit genug runterscrollt, dass der Text beginnt, wird man von Riesenschriften erschlagen, die halb so groß immer noch weh tun würden.

Sorry, aber das ist kein Design, das ist ein Krampf - da haben Websseiten selbst in den  90ern professioneller ausgesehen. PCGames.de ist so nicht mehr vernünftig benutzbar und ich werde die Seite auch nicht mehr aufsuchen. Lebt wohl.


----------



## USA911 (3. Juni 2014)

Schade, dass die größen nicht geändert wurden, nach den ganzen Probefeedbacks.

So kann die Scroll-Orgie ja beginnen...


----------



## Soulja110 (3. Juni 2014)

Auf den ersten Blick gefällt mir das Design sehr gut, allerdings bin ich eher jemand der nur die News Ticker abgrast und dann weiter zieht, da ich täglich hier bin, verpass ich auch nix  Deshalb meine Frage, wird alles weiterhin auch im News Ticker gepostet oder werden größere Themen wie Tests nun quasi auf die "linke Seite" mit den ausführlicheren News ausgeklammert, das fänd ich etwas schade.


----------



## USA911 (3. Juni 2014)

Fehler! : Warum werden kommentare doppelt aufgeführt, wenn ich auf "mehr Kommentare" klicke?

Es werden nochmal die angezeigt, die davor schon angezeigt wurde. So sind sie doppelt vorhanden und man verliert absolut den überblick, welche nun chronologisch aufeinander folgen!


----------



## Kaisan (3. Juni 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Diesen Bug habe ich bereits an die Entwickler gemeldet.



Wurde mittlerweile verbessert, danke!


----------



## radinger (3. Juni 2014)

Wie komme ich von einem News-Artikel direkt zum jeweiligen Forenthread? Die "Mehr Kommentare anzeigen" Funktion ist für mich nutzlos, da ich den Thread vom ersten post weg lesen möchte.

_edit: ich habs gefunden, man muss auf die Anzahl der Kommentare in der blauen Sprechblase klicken_


Nachdem ich jetzt einige Artikel gelesen habe:
- Das Aufmacherbild ist Platzverschwendung
- Die Schriftgröße bei Überschriften und Text ist viel zu groß
- generell sind die Abstände zu groß
- mein armes Mausrad


----------



## Artes (3. Juni 2014)

ja die schrift ist einfach viel zu groß. letztlich ist alles unübersichtlicher geworden. bitte die Bilder bei den News nur im artikel zeigen und die schriftart wieder auf ne größe die man auch lesen kann.


----------



## Kerusame (3. Juni 2014)

ich wäre sehr dafür die schrift etwas kleiner zu machen, und helle farben wie das grün der headline (bei diesem artikel) gegen dunklere zu tauschen. bei mir scheint die sonne ins zimmer, da ist das grün kaum zu lesen. die schrift dürfte für meine verhältnisse ruhig 2-8 pt. kleiner sein.

abgesehen davon, mich erinnert das neue design ungemein an die elektrokette conrad. dachte im ersten moment schon mein lesenzeichen spinnt.
vl sollte man auch einen anderen blauton in erwägung ziehen? leicht dunkler.

p.s.: könnte man die funktion "kommentar bearbeiten" eventuell auch auf der newsseite selbst einfügen?
ich muss doch öfters was nachsetzen oder korrigieren weil sich gehirnfürze und dreibverschrebler einschleichen, da wär das schon praktisch.
und ein button um direkt auf die news-seite zu kommen, wenn man im forum ist fände ich auch wünschenswert.


----------



## dangee (3. Juni 2014)

Nachrichtentext ist wunderbar mit 75%  Zoom zu lesen.  Leider ist dann das Layout wieder ziemlich eng. Aber insgesamt isses übersichtlicher und weniger scrollintensiv


----------



## V4der (3. Juni 2014)

also ich hab eigentlich immer nur die classic-seite benutzt, weil diese sehr gut war um die neuen artikel des aktuellen (oder der vergangenen) tag(e) in einem blick zu sehen
mit der, aus meiner sicht VIEL zu großen schrift muss ist es einfach extrem unübersichtlich geworden
man bekommt jetzt ja nicht einmal mehr einen ganzen tag auf eine seite ohne runterscrollen zu müssen...

sollte es bei dieser großen schrift bleiben, werd ich wohl auf pcgames verzichten müssen


----------



## Matthias Dammes (3. Juni 2014)

Was ist an scrollen eigentlich so schlimm?
Mausräder sind seit mindestens einem Jahrzehnt Standard und auf mobilen Geräte ist man es eh gewohnt.
Daher kann ich das nicht ganz nachvollziehen.


----------



## Enisra (3. Juni 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Was ist an scrollen eigentlich so schlimm?
> Mausräder sind seit mindestens einem Jahrzehnt Standard und auf mobilen Geräte ist man es eh gewohnt.
> Daher kann ich das nicht ganz nachvollziehen.



naja, das ist eher die Wegstrecke die die Leute stört


----------



## Artanis1978 (3. Juni 2014)

Am Scrollen an sich ist natürlich nichts schlimmes. Aber ich habe einen großen Monitor, um mehr Informationen auf einen Blick zu sehen. Somit kann man Informationen auch nebeneinander anzeigen.

Hier kommt mir es jetzt so vor, als ob die Seite "Pad-optimiert" wurde.  
Ein gutes (negativ) Beispiel ist die Seite "heute.de". Vor der Umstellung hatte man viele Informationen auf einem Blick - jetzt, sehe ich nur noch eine Meldung. Diese nimmt gerade mal ein Drittel der dargestellten Seite ein. Auf dem iPad (o.a.) macht das durchaus Sinn, da die Anzeige einfach viel kleiner ist. Aber auf einem 24 Zoll Monitor muss man erst mal ein paar Meter nach hinten rücken. Ich hoffe, dass sich hier noch etwas tut.

Zurück zu PC Games.
Warum wurde die "Spielerei" mit dem Header gemacht? Ich finde den schmalen Header gut, den man sieht, wenn man runter scrollt. Der große Header kommt mir aktuell so "nackig" vor.


----------



## Artanis1978 (3. Juni 2014)

Warum ist das erste Artikel-Bild auf der Start-Seite so groß?


----------



## TheGenius79III79 (3. Juni 2014)

Um Gottes Willen ...


----------



## Artanis1978 (3. Juni 2014)

Schaut euch mal Golem.de an. Hier finde ich die Größe der Bilder besser


----------



## Nimm3de (3. Juni 2014)

Als jemand der vom Fach ist (Online Projektmanager) weiß ich ganz genau was für ein sau Aufwand eine Responsive Website ausmacht. Je mehr unterschiedlichen Content du platzieren willst desto komplizierter das ganze. Wer die Seite einmal testen möchte sollte diese Website einmal besuchen: http://responsivetest.net/#u=http://www.pcgames.de/|1024|768|1

 Mir sind ebenfalls noch ein paar Sachen aufgefallen:

- Bei Neuregistrierung bleiben die Fehlermeldungen hinter dem Layer, man weiß also nicht was man falsch gemacht hat, wenn man denn etwas falsch gemacht hat
- Bestätigungs E-Mail, hier sollte auf gar keinen Fall der Benutzername und das Passwort aufgeschlüsselt in einer Mail versandt werden! Datenschutz, hallo?
- Im SEO Bereich sehe ich noch einige Baustellen auf euch zukommen. Aber ob ihr´s nötig habt?!
- Bei einer Auflösung von 1024px finde ich einige Textausrichtungen/umbrüche nicht gut gesetzt, das fällt besonders in den Artikeln auf
- Suche: Hier sollten Suchbegriffe miteinander verknüpft und nicht unterschiedliche Treffer anzeigen. Beispiel: "watchdogs" zu "watch dogs" Ist hier reine Fleißarbeit 

Ansonsten großes Lob von meiner Seite. Bei Fragen einfach melden.
www.nimm3.de


----------



## mwd222 (3. Juni 2014)

wo finde ich den PCGames Podcast?


----------



## Felix Schuetz (3. Juni 2014)

mwd222 schrieb:


> wo finde ich den PCGames Podcast?


Im Moment leider nur per Suchfunktion.

Edit: Eingeordnet wird er übrigens hier: 

http://www.pcgames.de/Specials/


----------



## haep2 (3. Juni 2014)

Viel zu kurzer News Ticker auf der Hauptseite!


----------



## Matthias Dammes (3. Juni 2014)

mwd222 schrieb:


> wo finde ich den PCGames Podcast?



Nehme ich auch in meiner Liste auf.
Wäre vielleicht ganz sinnvoll dafür unter Meinungen einen eigenen Menüpunkt zu machen.


----------



## Enisra (3. Juni 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Nehme ich auch in meiner Liste auf.
> Wäre vielleicht ganz sinnvoll dafür unter Meinungen einen eigenen Menüpunkt zu machen.



wobei ich jetzt den Namen "Meinungen" auch nicht so Aussagekräftig finde, da wird mir jetzt nicht so klar dass da der Content liegt, mir fällt jetzt aber auch nix treffenderes ein


----------



## STURMHUND (3. Juni 2014)

HUCH! ... sehr gelungen.

Da ruft man unbedacht die Seite auf, will schon den nächsten Reiter öffnen... und dann staunt man erstmal. 

Wirklich sehr schön, übersichtlich und wesentlich moderner (und auflösungstechnisch zeitgemäßer) als vorher.

Vielen Dank an die zuständigen Mitarbeiter.


----------



## haep2 (3. Juni 2014)

Liebe PCGames, ich stecke in einer Zwickmühle!

Der News Ticker auf der Hauptseite ist leider so kurz, dass er (auch mit der Fortsetzung weiter unten) nicht reicht, um überhaupt alle News eines Tages abzubilden.

Der von der PC Seite wäre lang genug, dann fehlen mir aber die Konsolen News.

Einziger Ausweg ist also auf die (langweilige) News Seite auszuweichen, dort werde ich aber nicht auf spannende Tests und co aufmerksam gemacht.


Ich möchte nicht immer hin und her wechseln müssen.
Ich tackere mir eine Seite in den Lesezeichen an und die wird täglich gelesen.
Nach dem Update wird das also nicht mehr die Hauptseite sondern die News Seite sein müssen.


Bitte erweitert den News Ticker der Hauptseite doch soweit, dass wenigstens alle News eines Tages darauf abgebildet werden!


----------



## USA911 (3. Juni 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Was ist an scrollen eigentlich so schlimm?
> Mausräder sind seit mindestens einem Jahrzehnt Standard und auf mobilen Geräte ist man es eh gewohnt.
> Daher kann ich das nicht ganz nachvollziehen.



Weil ich im normalen Zoom gerade mal 2 Forenbeiträge sehe. Sprich ist es ein ständiges Scrollen und man wird ständig im flüssigen Lesen unterbrochen, weil erst wieder gescrollt werden muss. Es liest sich nicht mehr so flüssig und "schnell".


----------



## TripleD (3. Juni 2014)

Also ich finde diese Page 100^100 mal besser, als die vorherige Version!! Nun macht das Lesen hier wieder Spaß!! Danke und thumbs up!


----------



## Davki90 (3. Juni 2014)

Gratulation! Gut gemacht! Sieht super aus! Besser als die Vorherige!


----------



## marcohfm (3. Juni 2014)

Sehr schönes Design, da findet man sich richtig gut zurecht


----------



## Aenimus (3. Juni 2014)

White overdose. Nee, liebes PC Games Team. Da kann ich mir auch ein leeres Din A-4 Blatt vor die Nase halten. Was war an der alten Seite so verkehrt?  Ich fand das alte Design eigentlich sehr stimmig und übersichtlich. Sorry, aber leider durchgefallen. Aber wenn´s der Mehrheit gefällt.


----------



## Kaisan (3. Juni 2014)

Aenimus schrieb:


> White overdose. Nee, liebes PC Games Team. Da kann ich mir auch ein leeres Din A-4 Blatt vor die Nase halten. Was war an der alten Seite so verkehrt?  Ich fand das alte Design eigentlich sehr stimmig und übersichtlich. Sorry, aber leider durchgefallen. Aber wenn´s der Mehrheit gefällt.



Jedem das seine, aber ich empfand die alte Seite (wie viele andere wahrscheinlich auch) als reichlich unübersichtlich und auch optisch nicht mehr taufrisch. Mit der neuen pcgames.de sieht das meiner Meinung nach deutlich besser aus - so starke Kritik würde ich nicht an die neue Website richten, auch wenn sie sicherlich ihre Eingewöhnungszeit bedarf.


----------



## dangee (3. Juni 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Was ist an scrollen eigentlich so schlimm?
> Mausräder sind seit mindestens einem Jahrzehnt Standard und auf mobilen Geräte ist man es eh gewohnt.
> Daher kann ich das nicht ganz nachvollziehen.



nun es ist schlichtweg überflüssig und der Lesefluss leidet: Durch die große Schriftart muss das Auge sehr oft springen was unnötig anstrengend ist. Bei normal großen Schriften kann man pro "Sprung" ein paar Wörter erkennen, wodurch eine höhere Lesegeschwindigkeit möglich ist. Zudem wird im aktuellen Zustand das kurze Querlesen erschwert - so viel Text ist gar nicht auf dem Bildschirm. 

Vertikal zu scrollen ist an sich kein Problem. Ich heiße ausgearbeitete Reportagen mit viel Hintergrundwissen sehr willkommen - aber bei einer Kurznachricht gleich eine Bildschirmhöhe runterrödeln zu müssen um überhaupt etwas lesen zu können ist einfach nicht zielführend und für niemanden vorteilhaft. Große Bilder zu Beginn sind weder schön noch tragen sie zu der Nachrichtenlage bei. Sie werden einfach nur ignoriert und müssen extra übersprungen werden.

Insgesamt möchte ich also zwei Kritikpunkte anbringen: Die Schriftgröße und verschenkter vertikaler Platz. 

Was spricht für eine solch enorme Schriftgröße? Ich kann meterweit vom Bildschirm entfernt sitzen und PCG-Meldungen lesen... aber wozu? Leider bietet die Zoomfunktion keine optimale Lösung da ihr ein paar Feinheiten doch klein geschrieben habt. Auch mit dem iPad könnte die Schrift etwas kleiner sein - ist aber generell nicht so aufdringlich wie am PC. 
Ihr habt die Zahlen wie viel Zugriffe von Tablets aus gemacht werden, daher muss ich wohl wieder erwartend davon ausgehen, dass mehr User von mobilen Geräten auf die Seite zugreifen. Für die Nutzung am Desktop ist die Seite nun... sagen wir... suboptimal.


----------



## kreychek (3. Juni 2014)

Hilfe! Viel zu viel Scrollen! Allein die Startseite. und dann die Zeilenabstände und die Größe der Schrift - das ist im aktuellen Zustand absolut unlesbar und sehr unübersichtlich. Entweder viel Info pro Fläche, dafür mehr gedrängt ODER weniger Info, dafür ein "großzügigeres" Zeitungsformat. Der Informations-Overkill hier geht ja mal gar nicht. engadget.com hat es z.B. richtig gemacht.

Insbesondere Schriftgröße und Zeilenabstand müssen ganz schnell angepasst werden.  Was sollen denn User mit mobilen Geräten mit kleineren Displays, 13 Zoll und weniger machen?


----------



## xNomAnorx (3. Juni 2014)

Wow was für eine Umstellung 
Nach so langer Zeit mit dem alten Design, blendet mich das neue erstmal extrem und surft sich etwas komisch. Aber sieht schon schick aus, in ein paar Wochen sollte ich mich dran gewöhnt haben


----------



## Chemenu (3. Juni 2014)

dangee schrieb:


> Vertikal zu scrollen ist an sich kein Problem. Ich heiße ausgearbeitete Reportagen mit viel Hintergrundwissen sehr willkommen - aber bei einer Kurznachricht gleich eine Bildschirmhöhe runterrödeln zu müssen um überhaupt etwas lesen zu können ist einfach nicht zielführend und für niemanden vorteilhaft. Große Bilder zu Beginn sind weder schön noch tragen sie zu der Nachrichtenlage bei. Sie werden einfach nur ignoriert und müssen extra übersprungen werden.



Ich muss auch sagen die großen Bilder und die riesen Überschriften bei den Artikeln stören mich etwas. Wenn ich einen Artikel anklicke möchte ich gleich anfangen zu lesen und nicht erst scrollen.
Da kommt zuerst eine große Grafik und dann eine Überschrift, Teaser und der grüne Einleitungstext, die zusammen nochmal so viel Text wie die Grafik beanspruchen. Der eigentliche Text beginnt selbst auf meinem 1440p Monitor erst im unteren Viertel.

Da ist auch so viel leerer Raum zwischen Menüleiste und Grafik. Bleibt das so oder ist das der Platz für Werbung?
Momentan sehe ich auf der Seite gar keine Werbung (AdBlock ist aus). Nicht dass es mich stören würde... 

# Edit
Jetzt plötzlich ist da Werbung. Das gibt's doch nicht, kaum schreib ich hier davon...^^


----------



## smurfsoft (3. Juni 2014)

Sorry, aber epic fail. Die *alte* kompakte, schnell zu ladende /classic View ist dem neuen aufgeblasen Design um Klassen überlegen.

Da ist ja selbst Gamestar übersichtlicher.

Oder anders formuliert: falls nicht bald wieder eine witklich kompakte Ansicht kommt, verliert ihr mindestens einen Leser dauerhaft.


----------



## Chemenu (3. Juni 2014)

smurfsoft schrieb:


> Sorry, aber epic fail. Die *alte* kompakte, schnell zu ladende /classic View ist dem neuen aufgeblasen Design um Klassen überlegen.
> 
> Da ist ja selbst Gamestar übersichtlicher.
> 
> Oder anders formuliert: falls nicht bald wieder eine witklich kompakte Ansicht kommt, verliert ihr mindestens einen Leser dauerhaft.



Die Classic Ansicht gibt es immer noch: classic


----------



## Wut-Gamer (3. Juni 2014)

Glückwunsch, pcgames.de hat 4players.de als unfunktionalste, unübersichtlichste und generell hässlichste deutschprachige Gaming-Seite abgelöst. Wie schaffen es die heutigen Webdesigner eigentlich, sich immer wieder zu unterbieten? Wenn ihr nicht gelesen werden wollt, sagt es doch einfach.


----------



## OldShatterhand (3. Juni 2014)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Glückwunsch, pcgames.de hat 4players.de als unfunktionalste, unübersichtlichste und generell hässlichste deutschprachige Gaming-Seite abgelöst. Wie schaffen es die heutigen Webdesigner eigentlich, sich immer wieder zu unterbieten? Wenn ihr nicht gelesen werden wollt, sagt es doch einfach.



Heisst das, du befreist uns jetzt endlich von deiner dauermeckernden Anwesenheit? Dann mag ich das Design gleich doppelt gern.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (3. Juni 2014)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Heisst das, du befreist uns jetzt endlich von deiner dauermeckernden Anwesenheit? Dann mag ich das Design gleich doppelt gern.



Das heißt, ich werde mir die Artikel nicht mehr durchlesen, zu denen ich meinen unerwünschten Senf gebe.


----------



## chbdiablo (3. Juni 2014)

Eine Kleinigkeit: Auf der classic-Newsseite ist der Seitentitel einfach nur "classic".


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. Juni 2014)

Wie ich schon zur Beta schrieb, so gefällt mir die neue Seite ziemlich gut. Auch sehr schön, dass ihr das neue Design auch im Forum übernommen habt. Wenn man, wie ich, jeden Tag hier ist, dann hatte man sich nämlich irgendwie an dem alten Design schon müde gesehen. 
Gerade auf der Start-/Newsseite gefällt mir sehr gut, dass man jetzt auswählen kann für welche Plattform man sich interessiert und das auch als Startseite machen kann. Endlich muss ich keine Konsolennews mehr sehen *duck* 
Allerdings muss ich dem ein oder anderen hier recht geben, dass die Schrift auf der Startseite und bei den News einen kleinen Tick zu groß ist. Im Forum dagegen ist sie absolut in Ordnung.


----------



## haep2 (4. Juni 2014)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Die Classic Ansicht gibt es immer noch: classic


Das hat aber nicht wirklich was mit einer "klassischen" Ansicht zu tun, stattdessen ist das der ganz normale (neue) News Ticker ohne Konsolennews.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (4. Juni 2014)

dangee schrieb:


> Große Bilder zu Beginn sind weder schön noch tragen sie zu der Nachrichtenlage bei.



Ein Aufmacher-Bild vor jedem Artikel gab es auch im alten Design.
Dort war das sogar noch höher als es jetzt ist.


----------



## McDrake (4. Juni 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Was ist an scrollen eigentlich so schlimm?
> Mausräder sind seit mindestens einem Jahrzehnt Standard und auf mobilen Geräte ist man es eh gewohnt.
> Daher kann ich das nicht ganz nachvollziehen.



Auf Mobilen Geräten liest man das Ganze ja auch meist Hochkant.
Ich zumindest.
Warum?
Weil man so eben ne besser Übersicht hat.
Oder liest Du Meldungen im Querformat?


----------



## Spassbremse (4. Juni 2014)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Das heißt, ich werde mir die Artikel nicht mehr durchlesen, zu denen ich meinen unerwünschten Senf gebe.



Ach, das hattest Du bisher? Wäre mir nicht aufgefallen, gut, dass Du es erwähnt hast.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (4. Juni 2014)

McDrake schrieb:


> Oder liest Du Meldungen im Querformat?



Ich surfe zwar selten mit dem Smartphone, weil ich es allgemein eher umständlich finde, aber wenn, dann schaue ich mir die Seiten im Querformat an.


----------



## McDrake (4. Juni 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Ich surfe zwar selten mit dem Smartphone, weil ich es allgemein eher umständlich finde, aber wenn, dann schaue ich mir die Seiten im Querformat an.


Bin halt noch altmodisch 
Ich lese auf dem Smartphone wie früher eine Zeitung.
Wobei, ehrlich gesagt, Querformat ja logischer, bzw natürlicher ist.
Nicht umsonst hat sich 16:9 gegenüber dem 4:3 beim TV/Monitor durchgesetzt.
Der Mensch schaut ja in die Breite und nicht in die Höhe.


----------



## langweiligh3 (4. Juni 2014)

auch Hochformat, das ist wegen der kürzeren Zeilen und dem Gewackel wenn man das Tablet/Handy in der Hand hält entspannter zum lesen 
und ja, bitte etwas engere Abstände; bekomme so auf meinen 27 Zoll Monitor (FullHD) genau einen Beitrag auf der linken Seite und 3,5 News im Ticker beim Aufrufen der Seite zu sehen, das ist definitiv zu wenig...
Bis jetzt fehlt die Begründung warum das so ist, dass Scrollen kein Aufwand ist zählt nicht wirklich 
aber: finde das Design wirklich super, weiß echt nicht was einige da zu meckern haben.

edit: grade am Tablet (8'' fullHD) angeschaut, und das macht deutlich mehr Spaß; man merkt dass die Seite für mobile Geräte angepasst ist. Schön auch, dass neu Skaliert wird wenn man vom Hoch- ins Querformat wechselt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


dafür ist der Werbebanner für meinen Geschmack zu groß -.-
und es gibt ein paar seltsame Zeichen die da nicht hingehören so


----------



## dangee (4. Juni 2014)

McDrake schrieb:


> Bin halt noch altmodisch
> Ich lese auf dem Smartphone wie früher eine Zeitung.
> Wobei, ehrlich gesagt, Querformat ja logischer, bzw natürlicher ist.
> Nicht umsonst hat sich 16:9 gegenüber dem 4:3 beim TV/Monitor durchgesetzt.
> Der Mensch schaut ja in die Breite und nicht in die Höhe.



Beim Film willst du das periphäre Sichtfeld für die Immersion nutzen. Aktiv lesen kannst du aber nur in einem recht kleinem Raumwinkel (ein paar Wörter). Texte sind im Allgemeinen im Hochkantformat gehalten (Din A4, Bücher, schmale Spalten in Zeitungen), da es für das Auge so einfacher ist die Zeile nicht zu verlieren und so zum entspannterem Lesen beiträgt 
Nur Kinderbücher (und Teile der Bildzeitung ) sind mit großen Schriften ausgestattet, da der Nachwuchs noch nicht geübt ist, ganze Wörter oder Satzteile als Ganzes aufzunehmen und zu verarbeiten, sondern der Text buchstaben- oder silbenweise abgerastert und zusammengesetzt wird.


----------



## McDrake (4. Juni 2014)

langweiligh3 schrieb:


> edit: grade am Tablet (8'' fullHD) angeschaut, und das macht deutlich mehr Spaß; man merkt dass die Seite für mobile Geräte angepasst ist. Schön auch, dass neu Skaliert wird wenn man vom Hoch- ins Querformat wechselt


Tja. Da ich hauptsächlich am stationären PC hier auf der Page unterwegs bin, wird sich mein Verhalten auf PCGames.de nicht gross ändern:
Startseite ist weiterhin "die neusten 100 Beiträge"


----------



## dangee (4. Juni 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Ein Aufmacher-Bild vor jedem Artikel gab es auch im alten Design.
> Dort war das sogar noch höher als es jetzt ist.



Ja das stimmt. Heißt ja nicht dass es deswegen besser ist 
Ich meine, aus der Gestaltungsperspektive ist es ja auch abolut verständlich neben die Nachrichtenblöcke auf der Hauptseite auch ein Bild zu platzieren. Dadurch wirkt der Text nicht so verloren und bietet Tablet Benutzern ein größere Zielfläche. In der Nachricht selber ist es ebenfalls nahestehend jenes Bild wieder aufzugreifen und die eigentliche Information mit einem lockeren Aufhänger einzuleiten. Ich finde es nur etwas ungeschickt, wenn man - nachdem man sich für eine Meldung aktiv entschieden hat und sie somit auch lesen will (-> angeklickt) - erstmal keine Informationen bekommt sondern diese (überspitzt ausgedrückt) erstmal versteckt ist (knapper Bildschirm scrollen).


----------



## l0l (4. Juni 2014)

Leider ist die neue Seite für mich nicht mehr sinnvoll benutzbar. Die Performance ist so schlecht, dass ich 2-3 Sekunden nach jeder Eingabe (scrollen etc.) warten muss, dabei die Hände von allen Eingabegeräte nehmen kann, und dann scrollt es erst, was aussieht, als wäre es Magie (weil ich in dem Moment keine Eingabe vornehme).

Ich will jetzt nicht die Person geben, die alberne Drohungen ausspricht, aber als reine Offerte an Information: im derzeitigen Zustand werde ich die Seite nicht sinnvoll benutzen können und werde mich nach einer Alternative umsehen. 

Das Problem besteht sowohl mit Firefox und Chrome . Lieder eine 6 (Schulnote). Schade. Ich mochte die PCGames-Homepage sehr gern und sie war meine Nummer 1 "go to"-Seite, um Spielenachrichten zu konsumieren.

Erneut, das soll keine Drohung sein, sondern nur ein Hinweis darauf, was (leider) passiert.


----------



## McDrake (4. Juni 2014)

l0l schrieb:


> Leider ist die neue Seite für mich nicht mehr sinnvoll benutzbar. Die Performance ist so schlecht, dass ich 2-3 Sekunden nach jeder Eingabe (scrollen etc.) warten muss, dabei die Hände von allen Eingabegeräte nehmen kann, und dann scrollt es erst, was aussieht, als wäre es Magie (weil ich in dem Moment keine Eingabe vornehme).
> 
> Ich will jetzt nicht die Person geben, die alberne Drohungen ausspricht, aber als reine Offerte an Information: im derzeitigen Zustand werde ich die Seite nicht sinnvoll benutzen können und werde mich nach einer Alternative umsehen.
> 
> ...


Mit FF (29.0.1) hab ich das Geruckel auch. Eigentlich unerträglich.
Mit Chrome (35.0.1916.114 m) läufts bei mir flüssig.


----------



## Exar-K (4. Juni 2014)

Design und Funktionen gefallen mir eigentlich recht gut, Übersichtlichkeit und Schriftgröße hingegen gar nicht.
Ich werde wohl in Zukunft die Zoomfunktion (komplett bzw. nur Text) für pcgames.de nutzen müssen.

Das ist leider der Nachteil vom responsive Webdesign. Die Mobilnutzer freuen sich, am Rechner wird geflucht.


----------



## b34v13s (4. Juni 2014)

Also mir gefällt das neue Design überhaupt nicht.

Auf der News Seite gibt es keine Bilder mehr zu den Themen und auch die "Einleitungstexte" zu den News vermisse ich.

Auch habe ich bisher auf der News Seite noch keine Release Termine gefunden. Dies war für mich immer recht interessant.

P.S.: Ich finde die Seite genauso bescheiden wie die neue Seite von transfermarkt.de


----------



## Litusail (4. Juni 2014)

Sehr schön!

Va. das schlichte Design wirkt "elegant" und nicht so überfrachtet wie bei der alten Seite. 

Allerdings hätte ich noch zwei kleine Anmerkungen:

1.  Auf der Startseite wird immer eine Hauptmeldung angezeigt, hier sollte man evtl. einen Slider einbauen mit anderen "Top-Meldungen" um etwas mehr Dynamik zu integrieren. 

2. Vergisst man sein Passwort, sind leider unter dem Punkt Nutzername/E-Mail weise Flächen. Man kann zwar etwas eintragen , aber es wäre schön hier eine Umrandung zu setzen


----------



## Flat81 (4. Juni 2014)

Nicht mein Ding. Zu unübersichtlich. Werde meine Informationsquelle wechseln.


----------



## dangee (4. Juni 2014)

Flat81 schrieb:


> Nicht mein Ding. Zu unübersichtlich. Werde meine Informationsquelle wechseln.




ach ein bissl Eingewöhnungszeit sollte man dem Ganzen schon geben. Zusätzlich wird sich hier und da bestimmt noch was ändern. Ansonsten empfehle ich
Spiele News - PCGames.de bei 75%


----------



## Fresh1981 (4. Juni 2014)

Flat81 schrieb:


> Nicht mein Ding. Zu unübersichtlich. Werde meine Informationsquelle wechseln.



Würde dem ganzen auch erstmal ne chance geben. War auch etwas erschlagen. Da das gesamte Design anders ist. Muss man sich dran gewöhnen. Aber schlecht finde ich es nicht. Sieht sehr modern aus


----------



## toxin (4. Juni 2014)

Generell gefällts mir ganz gut. Auch wenn die Werbung nicht weniger penetrant ist als vorher. Doch einwas stör mich richtig und zwar die Schriftgröße. Ich dachte erst an einen Bug durch meine unzähligen Security-Addons die alles blocken was nicht bei drei auf dem Baum ist. Doch es scheint nicht daran zu liegen :/ Für einen Artikel der aus 5 Sätzen besteht scrollen zu müssen finde ich total doof. Ich bin Fan von so vielen Informationen wie möglich auf geringen Raum. Ebenso wie vorher mit der Listenansich bei den News. Das war super. Jetzt nervts mich leider etwas. Ich bin noch kein Rentner und kann auch mehr als vier Headlines auf einmal lesen ohne mich überfordert zu fühlen. Schade...


----------



## Phlibbo (4. Juni 2014)

Mir gefällt's ausgezeichnet. Klarer, übersichtlicher und moderner,  ein deutlicher Schritt nach vorne!


----------



## springenderBusch (4. Juni 2014)

Bei... "Es gibt    Kommentare zum Artikel " ist die Zahl fast nicht zu erkennen.
Weiße Zahl auf fast weißem Hintergrund ist ungünstig.

Ist so das erste was mir aufgefallen ist.


----------



## elbano (4. Juni 2014)

Großartig!
 Sehr gelungen, eine Evolution im Vergleich zu vorher! Werde jetzt wieder öfter vorbeischauen.


----------



## STURMHUND (5. Juni 2014)

..doch noch eine kleine Kritik:

Bitte wieder 4-eckige Avatare machen. Diese runden Dinger sehen ersten zu sehr nach Google aus und zweitens schneiden sie für gewöhnlich eben eckige Bilder ab. Ich habe nun keine Lust, extra ein rundes Bild zu gestalten.

Bitte Rückkehr zu eckigen Avataren.


----------



## Bonkic (5. Juni 2014)

STURMHUND schrieb:


> ..doch noch eine kleine Kritik:
> 
> Bitte wieder 4-eckige Avatare machen. Diese runden Dinger sehen ersten zu sehr nach Google aus und zweitens schneiden sie für gewöhnlich eben eckige Bilder ab. Ich habe nun keine Lust, extra ein rundes Bild zu gestalten.
> 
> Bitte Rückkehr zu eckigen Avataren.



hä?
mein avatar ist so eckig wie eh und je.


----------



## ZAM (5. Juni 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> hä?
> mein avatar ist so eckig wie eh und je.




Er meint vermutlich den Zuschnitt in den Kommentaren direkt bei den Artikeln. Das bleibt aber erstmal so. Gehört ins Gesamtkonzept. ^^


----------



## Enisra (5. Juni 2014)

ZAM schrieb:


> Er meint vermutlich den Zuschnitt in den Kommentaren direkt bei den Artikeln. Das bleibt aber erstmal so. Gehört ins Gesamtkonzept. ^^



Ach jo, der Bereich
hm nja, vielleicht könnt man den höchstens a weng größer machen, weil es schaut teilweise schon popsig aus


----------



## LombardHist (13. Juni 2014)

So. jetzt bin ich mal dran. Ich bin Webdesigner seit über 15 Jahren. Ich mache nichts anderes. Ich finde die neue Website um Längen besser als die alte Seite. Das wurde auch Zeit! Aufteilung, Konzeption und Designelemente (Pfeile, Avatare usw) finde ich stimmig. Passt alles. Lediglich mit dem matten Blau im Header kann ich mich nicht so recht anfreunden. Nunja.... Schriftgrößen finde ich angenehm. Sicherlich gibt es hier und da noch Mängel, aber so ist es bei jedem Redesign. Performanceeinbrüche habe ich nicht. Hab hier Firefox auf meinem Arbeitsrechner und der ist nicht so schön sauber und gepflegt wie mein Comp zu Hause - sprich - er entspricht einem Durchschnittsrechner mit jeder Menge Schrott drauf. Passt also mit der Performance.

Eine ernsthafte Kritik gibt es jetzt nur noch bei den Inhalten. Ich kenne pcgames schon seit Anfang an. Ich bin mit Kommander Keen groß geworden. Und leider leider leider ist die pcgames eine Bewertungseinheitsbreisoße geworden wie alle anderen auch. Lediglich 4players sticht da heraus. Hier wünschte ich mir härtere Bewertungen, echte Kritiken (ein Dark Souls 2 ist graphisch so schlecht und veraltet, dass es ordentlich Punktabzug hätte kriegen müssen). 

Was noch? Achja, auf gamestar ist communitymäßig deutlich mehr los, aber das sagte ich ja schon mehrmals mit meinem 2 gesperrten Accounts (auf Lebenszeit)....

peace


----------



## HanFred (13. Juni 2014)

LombardHist schrieb:


> Lediglich 4players sticht da heraus. Hier wünschte ich mir härtere Bewertungen, echte Kritiken (ein Dark Souls 2 ist graphisch so schlecht und veraltet, dass es ordentlich Punktabzug hätte kriegen müssen).


Ähm... nein. Ich mag die Kritiken auf 4Players auch besser, aber Punktabzug für Grafik gibt's da in aller Regel nicht, so auch nicht bei Dark Souls 2 (92% ).



> Was noch? Achja, auf gamestar ist communitymäßig deutlich mehr los, aber das sagte ich ja schon mehrmals mit meinem 2 gesperrten Accounts (auf Lebenszeit)....
> 
> peace


Ja, hier dürfte mehr los sein. Aber auf Kommentare auf unterem Youtube-Niveau, wie bei Gamestar üblich, können wir hier durchaus verzichten.


----------



## Nasedo (21. Juni 2014)

Toll wieder eine Seite mit einem Kachel Tablet Design verunstaltet - was soll diese Unart Internetseiten derart zu verschandeln? Kilometerlange Scrollwege das einem das Mausrad zu glühen anfängt - nur weil man modern sein will. Überall versteckt sich ein Link/Button... (oder auch nicht) - man muss gefühlte 10000x auf "mehr Kommentare anzeigen" drücken um auch alle Kommentare lesen zu können. *kopfklatsch*
Wenigstens spart mir pcgames.de Traffic - da ich die Seite meiden werde (so wie alle Seiten mit so einem Design). Wenn Ihr das dann auch noch auf Euer Heft überträgt spar ich mir auch noch einen Haufen Geld - denn dann wars das mit meinem Abo.


----------



## OldShatterhand (21. Juni 2014)

Nasedo schrieb:


> Wenigstens spart mir pcgames.de Traffic - da ich die Seite meiden werde (so wie alle Seiten mit so einem Design). Wenn Ihr das dann auch noch auf Euer Heft überträgt spar ich mir auch noch einen Haufen Geld - denn dann wars das mit meinem Abo.



Jo, das ewige scrollen in so einem Heft kann schon ein Krampf sein, was? *kopfklatsch*


----------



## Matthias Dammes (21. Juni 2014)

Wer ein wenig Einblick in die Ideen hinter dem Redesign haben will, kann sich diesen Artikel der Netzstrategen durchlesen:
PC Games - netzstrategen


----------



## TobiasHartlehnert (23. Juni 2014)

Nasedo schrieb:


> man muss gefühlte 10000x auf "mehr Kommentare anzeigen" drücken um auch alle Kommentare lesen zu können. *kopfklatsch*


Die Sprechblase mit der Kommentarzahl bei "Es gibt xx Kommentare zum Artikel" ist mit dem Kommentarthread verlinkt - was zugegebenermaßen etwas versteckt ist.


----------



## TrinityBlade (23. Juni 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Wer ein wenig Einblick in die Ideen hinter dem Redesign haben will, kann sich diesen Artikel der Netzstrategen durchlesen:
> PC Games - netzstrategen





> Und natürlich soll das Design auch für die gesamte Computec-Markenfamilie funktionieren, auf die das neue Layout sukzessive ausgerollt werden soll.


Könnt ihr schon grob was zum Zeitrahmen sagen, in dem das stattfinden soll?


----------



## ZAM (23. Juni 2014)

TrinityBlade schrieb:


> Könnt ihr schon grob was zum Zeitrahmen sagen, in dem das stattfinden soll?



When it's done. ^^


----------



## golani79 (26. Juni 2014)

In letzter Zeit ruckelt die Seite, wenn ich in einer News nach unten scrolle - ging bisher eigentlich immer problemlos.
Auf der Hauptseite bzw. im Forum habe ich dieses Problem nicht.

--> sowohl im Firefox 30.0, als auch im IE 11 (im IE 11 scrollt auch die Hauptseite nur ruckartig), Win 8.1 x64


----------



## James11 (27. Juni 2014)

Ich mag das neue Design, aber mich stört extrem, dass der "Alle Videos" Button wieder verschwunden ist. Ich finde seitdem nirgends auf der Seite eine Möglichkeit, alle Videos in chronologischer Reihenfolge anzeigen zu lassen. Ich will oft einfach nur sehen, was in den letzten 2-3 Tagen an neuen Videos dazugekommen ist. Das geht jetzt leider nicht mehr.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (27. Juni 2014)

Eine Liste aller Videos findest du hier: Videos zu Spielen auf PC, PS3, Xbox 360 und vieles mehr
Der Link dorthin ist auch über das Hauptmenü -> Spiele -> Videos zu finden.


----------



## James11 (27. Juni 2014)

Tatsache! Danke für die schnelle Antwort!


----------

